# Kangaroo Kiki



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is an amazing jumper and absolutely loves bouncing - Duncan and I tried to get some pictures of her leaping yesterday evening with absolutely no luck - I need one of those cameras that shoots a continuous burst of pictures...
Anyway today when she was going loopy for the ball I attempted to get a picture - there I am on the field with hysterical hyped up cavapoodlie poo, amused collie watching on and Dot under my feet.
I have the camera and two full poo bags in one hand and the ball launcher in the other...
The results are below


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee! Fantastic, the last one looks like she's at a rock concert  Go Kiki!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I think she's a kangapoo!
She looks happy when she's in mid air bounce! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow! she gets some serious air!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep that's bouncy .. she should be called Bunny Kiki xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh wow!!! Kiki is fabulous! Look at her go!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant, I've always thought Kanga would be a great name for a poo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Brilliant, I've always thought Kanga would be a great name for a poo!


Excellent name, now you just need another poo 

I knew people when I was young who had two lurchers called Kanga and Roo, and a short legged smooth jack Russell called Piglet


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Look at her fly. She makes you happy just looking at her.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the pictures they made me laugh My favorite is the last one Too cute where was little Dot?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love the pictures they made me laugh My favorite is the last one Too cute where was little Dot?


Keeping out of the landing zone


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She really is so full of bounce, I love the forth pic, she looks like a little monster


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Keeping out of the landing zone


Poor dot - has Kiki kangapoo landed on her before?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Priceless, thank you!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Poor dot - has Kiki kangapoo landed on her before?? X



I'm thinking that is why she is a little short, or rather squashed 
Poor Dot is frequently the crash mat, Kiki does not need much excuse to start bouncing and just goes for it - she never thinks about where she is going to land


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Kiki is amazing. Maybe Dot will follow in her footsteps and start jumping too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Excellent name, now you just need another poo
> 
> I knew people when I was young who had two lurchers called Kanga and Roo, and a short legged smooth jack Russell called Piglet


They must have had great fun when they were out. In my dreams I have another Poo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Kiki is amazing. Maybe Dot will follow in her footsteps and start jumping too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kiki is amazing, but I don't really want to encourage her extreme manic bouncing as I worry that she'll hurt her back... she and Beemer are similar in that they both seem to go 100% for things.
So far Dot isn't a jumper - but she does a mean meerkat impersonation - standing straight up on her back legs so that she can see where Kiki is going - Dot is not yet brave enough to go off bunny hunting with her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> They must have had great fun when they were out. In my dreams I have another Poo!


Live your dreams, life is too short


----------

